# hudson track bike.



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2010)

justt picked this up a 1899 hudson racer at iron ranch this weekend its  all original and complete has nos front tire and orig blue paint and gold pinstripes. wheels are blue and gold stripping seat is not orig.  View attachment 12651View attachment 12652View attachment 12653View attachment 12654View attachment 12655


----------



## pelletman (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet!  Nice find.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 20, 2010)

So when you going to throw a chain on it and ride it?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2010)

thank you its a great original bike.   i just look at them. they are too old to ride. but it would be nice to find out one day.  mark


----------



## JOEL (Sep 21, 2010)

Great paint scheme!


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 21, 2010)

I want your bike. I would ride it.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks,  amazing on the paint condition. its like its been stored and thats it. when i get repop tires i would try to ride it.  mark


----------



## iaboxer (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it for sale?


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Sep 29, 2010)

That bike is Beautiful to say the lest...I would show that-off anytime I could.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks it is beautiful.  i'll show it at the next lemay.   sorry love it too much to sell it.   thanks for asking. mark


----------

